# Are You A Cat Convert?



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I was always a dog person,and a BIG DOG person at that. I loved all animals,but for my personal pets,they were always dogs who weighed at least 100 pounds. I never hated cats,but didn't have any desire to have any of my own because I didn't think they could be affectionate. A few later I met my now husband who had two cats at the time that I fell in love with. They have since passed away and now we have two more cats plus a few dogs of different sizes,most of which are dogs from our rescue.

So are there any dog people or cat dislikers who haven been converted?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I always was and will be a dog person. I always loved dogs and had no desire to have cats. When I was growing up, not many people I knew had cats and the ones I met were nasty(with the exception of my aunts white cat that would head butt you when you asked her too, very sweet).

It wasn't until last year that I started to like cats. I wanted a buddy for my dog and since we didnt want another dog I started to look into cats. At the same time I started to work at a shelter for a short period of time and fell in love with cats. I now have 3 cats and I will always have a dog and multi cats.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I’ve always had a dog and it was mostly because I rented and cats were never allowed because they destroyed or scratched things. I did manage to have a few cats as I moved around, but they always disappeared without a trace. I always slept better with a dog because they would watch over me while sleeping and i will always have a dog for that reason. now that i own my own place I can have both.


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope , I have always had a cat and have only not had a cat for 1 day since I was born xD. I have never had a dog, and much prefer cats probably because of that, my Dad likes dogs and had dogs as a kid, Mom doesn't so we never had a dog. Dogs have always scared me, and as a kid I would run if I saw a dog .


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've always loved cats and dogs pretty much equally. Dogs may ever so slightly win out but I can't imagine my life without either around.

I've had a cat in my house since I was 5, and been around cats with family members owning them since I was born. Dogs have been around me since I was born too. I can't exactly say I've ever owned a dog but the family dogs were always sort of just that... it feels like everyone owns them. My family is very intertwined even if we're in different houses, I've been around dogs pretty much every single day of my life from even before I lived in a house with them full-time.

Never large dogs, just 15 pounds or so. Larger dogs aren't really my thing but maybe that's because I didn't grown up with them. However, I'm sure they could grow on me too, they're just a little more expensive overall and can't sit on my lap.


----------



## Elvie (Nov 21, 2012)

I've always loved both to be honest. And we always had a dog too, everytime a german shepperd ever since I was a kid.  But we don't have any for few years already, since it would be a bit dangerous for kitties.

Though I don't like small dogs, like yorkshires and such. In my opinion, dog has nothing to do inside (in the apartment/house)... but well, that's just me.


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

I was a dog lover for sure! My Dad was bitten by a cat when he was young and has never liked them since. I think he is still scared of them. I grew up around dogs and always wanted a dog.

I met my partner and we got a house together. At the time I just had small furries. We talked about getting a dog but we just didn't have the time to walk a dog twice a day etc. My partner had cats growing up so he said he would like another. I wasn't so sure and I guess I was a little scared too as I had never had anything to do with cats before. We rescued Tinker the cat and I've never looked back!

Now I would say I am a cat person! And syrian hamster person 

So now we have 3!
and 2 syrians, 3 rats, 4 fish, 1 snail and a bearded dragon!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm another who loves both - I have always had a multi-pet household (from the time I can remember and long before it was my choice!). As well as domestic animals we were always being brought wild animals who had been injured or orphaned so I guess I just ended up pro-animals in general!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

A pet? never had one in my life, mom didn't allow. After i got married, it was fishes, cos hubby had fishes his whole life. Hubby liked dogs, kept talking about it until i started to like dog. Am asthmatic, so a dog is out of the question until I found out there is such thing as a hypoallerginic dog. Started looking up and fell in love with poodle, silky terrier and maltese. Had always wanted one since but never got the courage to, so just played with friends'. 

A cat? never ever crossed my mind. Cats belonged to the outside. Until 2yrs ago, I was sitting at the garden, a stray came sitting by my side asking for food. I had none, so decided I'll go buy some kibbles to carry along with me all the time. That was how I started feeding the strays and that was how I started finding cats lovely, but again never got the courage to bring them home, firstly cos I have tanks of fishes and secondly, was always worried about an asthma attack and thirdly, never had pets before, worried about everything to do with a pet. But more than 1yr later, I finally brought ET home.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I grew up with dogs mainly. We had one cat when I was a kid. It pooped in the tub all the time and became an outdoor cat. My mom didnt like cats, said they were to dirty. 

When I got married, we had cats and dogs (big house and yard too). I've been divorced 7 years now and have lived in apartments since. Cats are easier than dogs in apartments. I miss my dogs but have become a cat woman. I not only have my 2 indoor cats but I feed the ferals out back of the apartment building too. Some are even coming up to me now.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

My cats will always outnumber the dogs (14 to 1 at the moment, including fosters), but I can't imagine my life without both. Cats are easier to work with for me, but dogs are more fun. Cats have way more personality, but dogs are so amazingly loyal. I guess I go both ways, lol.


----------



## karmicwhimsy (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm definitely a dog person (groom dogs and show dogs), but I have a love for Siamese cats. After being siamese-cat-less for 6 years, I bought a beautiful little Siamese kitten from a show breeder this summer. She is amazing!!


----------



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

I always preferred dogs and didn't care for cats, until this teeny (enough to fit in a palm) stray wondered to my grandma's house and we kept him and nursed him to health. I still love dogs, but I'm not sure if/in what circumstance I would keep a dog and a cat together.


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

I grew up in a multi-pet home (rodents, turtles, fish, cats and dog) so I always tried to think of them equally. My dog was my best friend though, there is nothing in the world that can take away the relationship I had with that dog. He passed away last year at 14 yrs old and I fell into a depression that lasted a few months. 14 years of multiple daily walks (bc my parents stopped taking care of him after a while, only bought the food until I began working) and he was a terrier so we played with him a lot so. The transition from such an active lifestyle to a sedentary one (no reason to go for random walks now) was hard on me. Oliver spruced up inside apartment life but I'm counting the days until I can get another dog. I'm not going to lie.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Total cat convert! We were never allowed to have pets (except for guinea pigs) when I was growing up, so I just never had any exposure to cats or dogs . . . and actually kind of feared them. Flash forward to my age 48, and I finally decided with my cat-guy husband's gentle prodding, to open my mind and get a cat. That was Rookie, our first beloved girl who we only had 3 years until she died of epilepsy in 2008. But yeah, open the flood gates! I went from cat-fearful to cat-worshipping within about 10 minutes.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I had cats and dogs since childhood, and I always perfer cats over dogs. My mom is a dog person (still is), but she agree we shouldn't have dogs, at least not in near future, because dogs don't fit with our living style.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll always be a dog person (great danes). I had never had a cat until five years ago when I found a box of dumped kittens. Those two girls still live with my mom and sister since I moved out in March. Since then my older dane found five week old kittens in the park, so we kept Clementine and Blitz and then a few months later I got Ghost the Siamese who was going to be left outside of a vet clinic when I was leaving work. I had planned on looking into Bengal or Maine **** breeders next year, but now I've got 2 almost 9 month olds and an almost 7 month old so that's it for cats for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I grew up in a cat hating household and only got a kitten because my ex-husband wanted one.

Years later I moved into showing cats and a few years after that breeding so I'm a total cat convert. 

My family still don't like cats, though one sister likes my breed of cat only but will never own one.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I never liked cats most of my life. I was always a lover of dogs. I did not adopt my first cat until I was in my early 40's and my life changed forever. I fell in love with Misty deeper than I ever thought I could. When she passed 16 years later I was devastated and still am. I had adopted her at around 7 weeks old. I will mourn her forever and because of her I am one of the biggest cat lovers there is.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I 101% am a convert. Until we moved into our current house I actually would have said I disliked cats, we always had dogs growing up and I still love dogs. My boyfriend always had cats but hadn't had any since he was younger so when we moved in a skinny tortie showed up he did everything he could to win her over. Four years later we still have our beautiful tortie, 3 others of our own and we're on our third round of foster kittens, I can't believe I ever disliked cats!!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm a cat convert for sure. I've had dogs before when I was younger and was really allergic to cats. My eldest daughter always wanted a cat but I said we couldn't because of my allergies. 4 years ago my daughter's friend brought one of his bengals over and I was fine with him! That year I got Yuki and my daughter got one of her litter mates. A couple of years ago I had allergy testing done and found I'm allergic to dogs! I used to be one of those people who thought cats were aloof and unfriendly. Now I know better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kaikoura (Oct 15, 2012)

Big convert here. A cat was my first pet as a young child, but as an adult I had dogs exclusively for over 15 years. Thought they had so many advantages over cats, and although I love animals in general, definitively counted myself as a dog person. 

I ended up adopting one kitten after my elderly dog died, and now have three cats! I miss the companionable walks a little still, but the cats are incredible additions to my home that I am very, very happy with.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't really say I'm a convert. I've always loved all animals. We had a family dog growing up and then when I was ten, my parents gave me a German Shepherd puppy for Christmas. Best present .. ever! I also usually had at least one cat as well. My dad also brought home for me - bantam chickens, a mallard drake, rabbits, pigeons, fish (had a 29 gallon tank on my dresser in my room), turtles and once he even brought me home a giant bullfrog (like the size of a dessert plate!). Yeah, he was totally an enabler as he loved animals as well.

Now, if I have anything to do with it, I will always have at least one dog and cat .. and I would prefer at least two of each (but my husband balks *sigh*).


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm definitely a convert. I mean, I've never hated cats or anything, but I had no idea how wonderful they were until we got Coda. Now I wonder how I ever lived a worthwhile life without them!


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

gharrissc said:


> I was always a dog person,and a BIG DOG person at that. I loved all animals,but for my personal pets,they were always dogs who weighed at least 100 pounds. I never hated cats,but didn't have any desire to have any of my own because I didn't think they could be affectionate. A few later I met my now husband who had two cats at the time that I fell in love with. They have since passed away and now we have two more cats plus a few dogs of different sizes,most of which are dogs from our rescue.
> 
> So are there any dog people or cat dislikers who haven been converted?


You sound just like I used to sound. I used to be a dog person. I liked cats but never wanted one of my own. One day I walked into a store looked at the cats available and fell in love with one of them. I went in to play with her and fell even further in love. It was just before closing so it was to late for me to get her (as the stores rule). I came back the very next morning to adopt her and she had already been adopted. I was devastated. I cried on the way home. I knew then I needed a cat or two, or three. :smile:


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah, i am a convert too 

since i was little I always wanted a dog. finally i got one, and she stayed with us for years, I loved her. after she died, i was too hard broken to take another dog. so i was waiting to be ready, but friend gave me a kitten as a gift (stupid idea to give a kitten as a gift, but it worked for me  ). sine then I am crazy about cats and do not want dogs anymore. it's not like I dont like them, I love every animal, but cats are my favorite


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I grew up with dogs, budgie and angora rabbit, and we did have a kitten for a very short time. Someone gave it to my father, tho he really didn't like cats much. The cat pooed on a table and my mother threw a fit, and asked him to get it out of the house, so it went back to the person who gave it to my father in the first place. Had cats when my kids were little, and a large dog. Unfortunately the dog was unstable and attacked people. After that I've only had cats ever since, and actually got into breeding them for eighteen years. Retired from that now, but still enjoy all kinds of cats. I'm not fond of large dogs any more, but do like toys or medium size dogs that are well behaved, but after having cats for so many years now they're my choice pets.


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

I had cats when I was a little kid, but when my Mom remarried my Step-dad declared that he hated cats. As a result, we had every kind of pet that you could think of OTHER than cats (dogs, turtles, lizards, rabbits, guinea pigs, etc, etc). Then, I lived in places that didn't allow pets for a long time. When I could finally have pets again I immediately went and adopted a cat from the local shelter. I had that same cat until she passed back in November.
I'm not waiting for my Burmese kitty to get old enough to bring home. I'm not even interested in other animals. I guess I've always been a cat lover. My love was just repressed.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, I always wanted a dog and while I didn't hate cats I really didn't want one either. When I decided to get a pet I didn't have time to train a dog so my then-girlfriend and I got a kitten. I was hooked and changed.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Nope, I grew up with cats. My parents had two cats when I was born, so I spent my infancy in a small apartment with felines, and learned to love them early on. Those two cats were surprisingly patient with me; I think they realized I was a "kitten."

I'm actually more of a dog convert, although I don't own one.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I grew up with dogs, in a strict anti-cat house. It turns out my mother is afraid of cats. I was converted by my GF's 2 Balinese. They're dogs in cats bodies 

Kyle


----------

